# SAS Fantasy Basketball 2014-2015



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just saw that last years league was renewed but there doesn't seem to be a thread for it. Right now there are only 8 out of 16 teams so this is a reminder for anyone from last year that wants to play again to join. Then I guess we can find new members to be replacements. Hopefully the commish @anonymid is available to provide the links.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for starting the thread; I'm not on SAS very often anymore, but yeah, I've renewed the league. The NBA season starts in a little over a month (October 28th, I think?), so we should probably agree on a draft date fairly soon. Usually I like to draft about a week or so before the season starts, give or take. So if anyone has a preference for a particular day or time, speak up, and hopefully we'll be able to agree on a draft date that will work for as many people as possible.

I'll send out reminders to players from last year who haven't joined up yet (we've got 8 returnees committed so far). If any newcomers want to play, just post in this thread, and I'll send you a PM with the link as spots become available. We've had 18 teams the last two years, but Yahoo allows up to 20, so I'll let in as many people as I can (first-come first serve), as long as we have an even number of teams (since it's a head-to-head league).

EDIT: I deleted the two teams that were inactive all of last season, and upped the maximum number of teams to 20, so that means that there are four spots available right away for any newcomers (again, first come, first serve). If any of the eight pending returnees decline to join, that will open up additional spots.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, opening night is Tuesday Oct 28. 

I'm good for live draft at 9PM eastern or later, Tuesdays to Fridays. On Thursday nights, I might not be home until 9:30 though. Fridays I'm free. My availability for live draft should be flexible this time.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So glad it's almost time for this to start up again. It's one of the only things I still enjoy doing. Been looking forward to it for months.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm ready


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Any room left? I'd like to play this year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I've tentatively scheduled the draft for Friday, October 24th at 9:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not picking Derrick Rose this year..:b


----------



## ThreePointFieldGoal (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, I just joined the forum, but I would be very interested in playing. However, I do not want to take a spot from someone who's been on here longer. So, perhaps, keep me in mind, and if there's still room as the draft approaches, I'd love to join the league. 

Thanks!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. I'm just going to leave the invite link here now, and make it first come first serve. There are still four invitations pending for teams from last year, but at some point as the draft date gets closer I'll cancel those and open the spots up for anyone who wants them. Anyway, as of right now, there are three open spots, with possibly more on the way. Click to join:

https://yho.com/nba?l=16403&k=8b7c894d3bbfbd8c


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Still several spots available for any newcomers who want to play. Click the link above to join. Draft still scheduled for Friday, Oct. 24 at 9:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Only 16 teams so far:blank Last two years that I've played we've had 18(is the the max?) and would like to keep it that way


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Only 16 teams so far:blank Last two years that I've played we've had 18(is the the max?) and would like to keep it that way


20 is the max . . . We're up to 17 now, so there's room for three more. Let's see if we can fill it up!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

One week till the draft. Still three spots open for anyone who wants one:

https://yho.com/nba?l=16403&k=8b7c894d3bbfbd8c


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Any chance we can get the draft order set early again this year like it was last year? For some reason I really like knowing where I place beforehand. Once it fills up/gets an even amount of players that is.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure, I can do that. Once the league fills up, I'll generate a random draft order and post it here.

We're still sitting at 17, so we need at least one more person. First come, first serve . . .


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully it does fill up or at least one other person joins. What happens if we get an odd number?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The league can't draft until there's an even number, so we'd just have to move the draft date back until we can fill the spot. But if absolutely necessary, I can just list the league as public and get a random non-SAS person to take the last spot. Or, if anyone knows someone offsite who who would like to play, we can invite them. That's actually how we found an 18th member at the last minute last year (I think it's Ball Don't Lie?).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Draft is in two days and we still need one more member!

https://yho.com/nba?l=16403&k=8b7c894d3bbfbd8c


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. We draft tomorrow night and we still need one more person. If the spot isn't filled by tonight, I'm just going to post the league to Yahoo's public list and hopefully find a random person to fill out the league. It's not ideal, but I'd rather do that than have to reschedule the draft at the last minute, especially since the season starts in just a few days. I hope that's ok with everyone. (Just don't make references to SAS on the league message board or in the draft chat if that ends up happening, haha.)

Also, as I said in an earlier post, if anyone wants to invite a friend or family member from offsite to join, feel free. Just send them the link above. I just want to make sure we have a full league by tomorrow night.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I made the league public on Yahoo in hopes of getting an 18th member before the draft tomorrow night. But the link above still works, so the spot is still open to someone on SAS if you can get to it first. (And I can still up the league size to 20 if we get interest from multiple people here.)

As soon as the league is full I'll finalize the divisions and schedule and post the draft order.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

League is full and set to draft as scheduled! The draft order has been generated and can be viewed here:

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/16403/draftresults

Thanks to everyone who joined! Hope to see you all at the draft, and good luck!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah crap, such a late pick.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scooby said:


> Ah crap, such a late pick.


On the bright side, you get to pick again at 22. I don't think it's such a bad place to be in a league of this size. You can still build an excellent two-man foundation for your team there. The downside to having an early first-round pick is that you don't pick again until the mid-30s.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

#1 pick? Wow! This is my first year playing fantasy hoops. I'm much, much, much more of a college hoops guy. I don't even really care about the NBA (pretend I didn't say that when the Sixers are good and I'm a huge fan.)

Too bad I can't deal the pick for cash considerations and a PTBNL :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the draft is in one hour. Good luck everybody!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it okay to make this the nba season thread as well? Possible? 'Yae, nay?

Mavs looked alright out there. Tyson's attitude is already in affect. Got an uncalled for Tech and lead to Dirk getting a Tech shortly after. Lose the game by 1 point. They can go places, the mavs, but I'll forever never be a believer in Tyson.

Time to see if Kobe can handle the regular season play and not exhibition layback defense play. I fear he's going to get injured rather soon into this season. Seems like he has close to zero lift in his legs they're just waiting to crumble, man, and the age doesn't help one bit. Here's to a healthy Rose, too.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn right'. Crowd chanting 'Howard sucks.'


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Dat A.Davis statline. I wish I could have him. I also wish I could have watched the openers, missed my mavs play.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I really don't like my team but I guess that's the price you pay when you miss the draft.

If someone can take josh smith off my squad, that would be fantastic. Would accept any offer.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't seem to get my roster set. First day, I only had one SG. Tried dropping/adding who's trending and if I got an extra SG, I'd only have one PF. Currently only have one C.

Seems like a lot of decent PG, SG an SF on the waivers but not many decent or average PF/C out there.


----------



## ThreePointFieldGoal (Oct 1, 2014)

foe said:


> Can't seem to get my roster set. First day, I only had one SG. Tried dropping/adding who's trending and if I got an extra SG, I'd only have one PF. Currently only have one C.
> 
> Seems like a lot of decent PG, SG an SF on the waivers but not many decent or average PF/C out there.


 Agreed. Has anyone been watching the Warriors this season? A lot of turnovers, but I love the passing and player movement. I think that as they learn the system better, they will be the most fun team to watch in the league.


----------



## ThreePointFieldGoal (Oct 1, 2014)

Phanatic26 said:


> #1 pick? Wow! This is my first year playing fantasy hoops. I'm much, much, much more of a college hoops guy. I don't even really care about the NBA (pretend I didn't say that when the Sixers are good and I'm a huge fan.)
> 
> Too bad I can't deal the pick for cash considerations and a PTBNL :lol


I feel you. I haven't played fantasy basketball for probably 10 years, and ended up with the #2 pick...aka Anthony Davis (mwaa ha ha!) I'm pretty happy with my team. I watched a lot of the preseason and thought Jimmy Butler was primed to break out, and so far he hasn't disappointed.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't had to change my lineup in almost a month thanks to Rubio and Howard :/
At least one of them finally returns today.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to offload one of my Cs (Gortat/Dieng/Olynyk) and T.Parker if anyone is in need of one. I'm looking for a 2 for 1 trade, for a PG or a PF/C.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^ Gortat would be a great complimentary piece to Bogut, plus he'll help my bigs especially now that Bogut is out for awhile.

I might give my core(Paul, Lawson, Gay, Korver, Bogut, Calderon) another month or two before thinking about trading them. Not sure about Bogut's health.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> Can't seem to get my roster set. First day, I only had one SG. Tried dropping/adding who's trending and if I got an extra SG, I'd only have one PF. Currently only have one C.
> 
> Seems like a lot of decent PG, SG an SF on the waivers but not many decent or average PF/C out there.


2 months later, it's the opposite.

A lot of decent PF/C's but very few good SG/SF.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't like Golden State anymore...


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

The Splash Brothers and Refmatics have agreed to a trade. The Refmatics will send their 2nd round pick, Paul Milsap, 4th rd pick, Victor Oladipo, and 7th rd pick Danny Green to the Splash Brothers in exchange for future considerations.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I feel like my team has organised injuries happening. Jefferson, T.Harris, Holiday, Batum all recently. 4 of my top picks. At least Harris and Jefferson are back. But ****ing Batum playing through an injury and playing like ****. Just rest, jeez.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> 2 months later, it's the opposite.
> 
> A lot of decent PF/C's but very few good SG/SF.


And then 3 weeks later all of my big's aren't doing good. :lol

Can't even beat an inactive team.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Boy, was it fun watching Klay go off last night.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

resolved


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn, Westbrook is a one man wrecking crew against me this week! Good for the Thunder though.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Why did I dropped Alex Len? Who, oh, why!!!!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You know who I hate? ...Harden. Triple dub with 4 blocks??? gtfo. Of course he drops that on me on the week against me. Oh, and Covington rounding out the first day with 5 steals. Come on...



foe said:


> Why did I dropped Alex Len? Who, oh, why!!!!!


I was looking to scoop him up over the allstar break. But I was too hesitant and missed out.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

There was only one trade all season long. Wow.

Playoffs next week. Not sure how I feel about it. Loss twice to Splash Bros. Got crushed by 3pt Party and Bad Boys. Probably playing 3pt Party in the first round.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I know what my Achilles' heel is going to be during the playoffs: Steve Kerr deciding to give his stars days off down the stretch. Happened for the first time last night, and I bet it's going to happen at least a couple more times, with the Warriors having four back-to-backs during the three fantasy playoff weeks. That's the risk I ran by loading up on three starters from one team.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

By the way, does anyone have any idea what happened to det lef (Buerhle on SAS)? He was very active (as he always is in our fantasy leagues) and in the running for a playoff spot, but abandoned his team at some point (never dropped Melo and Matthews), and hasn't posted on SAS since November. He hasn't renewed his fantasy baseball teams yet either, which is normally something he's on top of. I hope everything is ok with him.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeez, the battle between 2nd-5th seedings is incredibly close. Atm 2nd and 5th are separated by 2 category wins.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> By the way, does anyone have any idea what happened to det lef (Buerhle on SAS)? He was very active (as he always is in our fantasy leagues) and in the running for a playoff spot, but abandoned his team at some point (never dropped Melo and Matthews), and hasn't posted on SAS since November. He hasn't renewed his fantasy baseball teams yet either, which is normally something he's on top of. I hope everything is ok with him.


Hmmm, I don't know. Hope he's ok.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

3 of my key contributors(Lawson, Korver, Gay) didn't play last night. Gonna miss Korver for the week. Damn.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Boogie Cousins gets hurt at all the wrong times. :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm facing an abandoned team but I'm only barely clinging to a lead. Vertical Reach has gotten big games from guys like Anthony Morrow and Brandan Wright who I expected to be non-factors. And that 20-assist game from Reggie Jackson, geez. Hopefully I'll have a big Friday and get some separation in a few categories heading into the weekend, but if not, this could get very interesting. I really don't want to have to drop anyone on my roster, but I might have to (probably George Hill) to get an extra player for Sunday. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

"Don't worry, AD. Just sit and rest your ankle, I'll need you next week. I mean, it's not like I'll have to deal with Westbrook and someone like, say, Elfrid Payton BOTH having massive games against me, right? Right?"

...

Oh God ..."


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That's the price you pay for getting first pick and AD with his overpowered stats.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anthony Morrow was a thorn in my side yet again last night. Thanks to him (not to mention Klay's injury) I still haven't pulled away in three-pointers, and I'm now officially nervous about this matchup. Anthony Davis has missed all but one game this week and Jimmy Butler hasn't played at all, and that team is _still_ breathing down my neck--even though its owner has been missing in action since January. Unbelievable.

(For the record, I've been using my commish powers to set that team's lineup each day, just to make it a fair fight, and I'll continue doing so should it advance.)


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought I'd get blown out by 3pt Party but the match is extremely close.

I think every single category except for FG% is within reach, especially when each team have 9-10 games left from their players.

I'm also shocked to only be down 17 in points after Harden's 50 outing a couple of nights ago.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Please don't go Batum. I need you. On another note, I have a big decision to make on who I play tomorrow. And I won't be able to change it on the fly since I'll be busy at work tomorrow. Toughest decision of my life.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We've got ourselves some very tight contests here. Should be an interesting Sunday. Good luck everybody. opcorn


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

My boy Mo is going to have a monster game tomorrow against his former team. At least I hope so. I've got some players going into great matchups. Please, based Middleton. Show me the light. Albus Jefferson, throw down your thundering wrath on a crippled Timberwolves squad. Dieng, man the weakened wall like only you know how. Ish Smith and Lin, I can feel the stats rolling in already. LAL vs PHI.

But on the other hand; Boogie gonna Boogie, Oladipo fun times and a crazy stretch of games by Wade.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

scooby said:


> My boy Mo is going to have a monster game tomorrow against his former team. At least I hope so. I've got some players going into great matchups. Please, based Middleton. Show me the light. Albus Jefferson, throw down your thundering wrath on a crippled Timberwolves squad. Dieng, man the weakened wall like only you know how. Ish Smith and Lin, I can feel the stats rolling in already. LAL vs PHI.
> 
> But on the other hand; Boogie gonna Boogie, Oladipo fun times and a crazy stretch of games by Wade.


I have a feeling the former Refmatic Evan Turner is going to pull a triple double out of his backside.

I hope my Andre Miller pickup pays off :um


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

If Denver sits Lawson, I'm gonna be pissed off cuz I got Laeson starting and Carroll on the bench.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn, should have kept Carroll in the starting line up instead of Korver.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lmatic3030 said:


> I have a feeling the former Refmatic Evan Turner is going to pull a triple double out of his backside.
> 
> I hope my Andre Miller pickup pays off :um


The randomness of Evan Turner makes it so fun. Live by the Turner, die by the Turner.



foe said:


> Damn, should have kept Carroll in the starting line up instead of Korver.


Foye out with an illness. ouch.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mystery Inc. and 3pt Party advance by the skin of their teeth! Incredibly close matchups. Condolences to Refmatic and 4-Point Play on their heartbreaking losses.

That leaves us with semifinals of:

Splash Bros.* vs. 3pt Party
Mystery Inc. vs. Bad Boys*

* _holds tiebreak advantage (by virtue of better regular-season record against opponent)_

Scooby and I have met in the finals the last two years, winning once each. Could we be headed for yet another rematch?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Drummond would be freakin' unstoppable if he could start making his free throws.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I can already tell that I'm going to have to piece this week together with free-agent pickups. Haven't had to do that in a long, long time. The Warriors have two back-to-backs this week, which means some rest days are probably looming for Steph and Draymond, and Klay has already been out with an injury (not sure if he's going to be back for either of these games on Monday and Tuesday). This could be tough, especially if Harden ends up playing all four games for 3pt Party.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Mystery Inc. and 3pt Party advance by the skin of their teeth! Incredibly close matchups. Condolences to Refmatic and 4-Point Play on their heartbreaking losses.
> 
> That leaves us with semifinals of:
> 
> ...


I _just _scraped on through, by 2 assists. I saw that I was behind during the LAL vs PHI game and wasn't getting the assists and steals I expected. Thought for sure that I was going to dro My heart dropped so much, but I couldn't keep up on updates since I was busy. Thought for sure that I was going to be defeated. When I saw I got the win 5-4 I had to double and triple check.

I'm hoping for a rematch in the finals, but I can't sleep on the semis at all. It's going to be a tough week this week.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good win Scobby!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

scooby said:


> Foye out with an illness. ouch.


Yeah, I saw "injury" under his name like at 5PM or something but I was getting ready for work. Foye was a last minute pick-up anyway.

I blame Lawson for resting on Monday and only taking 2 shots on Sunday. At least Korver was legitimately injured. Most likely could have gotten 3PTM and PTS. Actually, I think lost the series on Monday when Korver, Gay and Lawson were out.

Good luck to the final four teams.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I must say I had fun with the free agent pool. 55 add/drop moves. LOL


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Good win Scobby!


Thanks. You were right about your Evan Turner being a big factor. Had a huge game with M.Smart suspended. He bailed me out hardcore. It was so close to going your way, if say Parker did a bit more in the easy win they had. Parker was one of the guys I drafted.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Anonymid, we meet again. Championship matchup: Chapter 3.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scooby said:


> Anonymid, we meet again. Championship matchup: Chapter 3.


Good luck! This should be fun. opcorn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like injuries are going to be an issue on both sides. Lin and Dieng already ruled out tonight for Mystery Inc., with Al Jefferson's health a question mark even though he's going to play.

On my side, Derrick Favors' status is still uncertain, Draymond Green has been ruled out for tomorrow, and I'm not sure what to expect from Hassan Whiteside, though I picked him back up after indications that he might play tomorrow. Plus, Millsap could get a rest day tomorrow, and it's still possible Curry and Thompson could get one at some point as well.

I have a feeling that both of our rosters are going to look very different by the end of the week!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That feel when I see a full roster on off days, and the splash brothers leading the front.










The goggles are Henry Walker.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL

Anonymid vs Scooby is our league's Celtics vs Lakers. 3 straight Finals match up.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very tough dropping Draymond after all he's done for me this season, but since sentimental value isn't a category, I had to do what I had to do. If I pull this out, he's earned his championship ring for sure, no matter if he's not on the final roster.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bad time to get injured Albus, bad time.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Very, very costly day for me in free throws and turnovers. Looks like this is going to come down to the defensive stats. And if Whiteside plays I think I have a shot at rebounds. But I'm going to assume the worst at this point. And I wouldn't be surprised if Steph and/or Klay get a rest day tomorrow.

Anyway, I've made my last roster move, so all I can do now is sit back and hope. opcorn


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Very, very costly day for me in free throws and turnovers. Looks like this is going to come down to the defensive stats. And if Whiteside plays I think I have a shot at rebounds. But I'm going to assume the worst at this point. And I wouldn't be surprised if Steph and/or Klay get a rest day tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, I've made my last roster move, so all I can do now is sit back and hope. opcorn


You made a big mistake picking up Baynes. A terrible mistake. He will not betray his fellow countryman. We have each others backs. Your team is sabotaged. I also have fellow Aussie Bogut to defend the front. He will NOT rest until the job is done. I have faith. He will absolutely not sit out for the final day.

..please don't sit Bogut, I need you.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This match up is razor close. Can't believe it's coming down to the wire, with injuries breaking both of us. I was thinking about going out in style with a Hail Mary and picking up Paul George for his first game back, or my brother suggested an even bigger Hail Mary and pick up Sim Brullah and hope he makes his debut tomorrow. That would have been insane but awesome.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bogut gonna play. Whiteside not gonna play.






:cig


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't keep up with the scores very much because I'm just about to leave to work, but GOD DAMMIT SHUMPERT. I'll try to keep up with it during the day. But a lot of suspense will be building up.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lost by one block.










One. Block.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyway: congrats @scooby on your second title in three years! Your Aussie Bogut came through for you with a blocked shot that ended up making the difference. Can't wait to continue our rivalry next year and try to take the title back from you.

In the meantime, I'll be cursing Quin Snyder, who for some reason kept Derrick Favors on the bench the entire fourth quarter, even though it was a close game. And it wasn't even injury related, apparently. Really thought I had a decent chance of getting one more block from him. I was watching that box score helplessly, wondering what the heck was going on. Just excruciating. :fall


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh wow. That was ridiculous how it came to 1 block, and Bogut paying off. Galloway and Henry Walker too. I picked up Gallo and Shumpert to hold the steals category as best I could. Turns out my team decided to hold blocks instead. Wait, my Bogut + Baynes prediction came true?! 

I'm happy to continue the rivalry next season. Hope we get a good turnout.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bogut was definitely the best shot-blocking option available in the free agent pool . . . I just wasn't confident enough that he was going to play. Second game of a back-to-back on the road just seemed to have rest day written all over it. Not gonna drive myself crazy second-guessing it. When the difference between winning and losing is that small, there are a million what-ifs to ponder.

Anyway, it was still a very fun season. Owning Steph and Klay was a blast. I was actually targeting Vucevic with my second-round pick, but he didn't quite make it to me, so I settled on Klay instead. Ended up being a ton of fun. He's going to join Steph as a first-round pick next year, though, so it's unlikely they'll end up on the same team again.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats Scooby for winning! And another great run at the championship match, Anonymid.

Bogut, my draftee, made the deciding big block. LOL. I had to drop him due to injuries and never sure when he was gonna play.


----------

